# Three Pains...



## Echoashtoreth (Dec 27, 2020)

Just finished these for a customer- 2 are mango and the colorful boner is buckeye.... if i had a nickel for every tiny fill i did it would compensate me for the lost time...  but as usual the buggers with all of the fills turn out to be the perty ones!

Chef blade is vg10 stainless damascus (w mango) while the boners are carbon damascus a’ la OK (one w mango, one buckeye)

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 12 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Gdurfey (Dec 27, 2020)

I like the star pins. Incredible wood and shape!!! Wow Sarah, great job.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Maverick (Dec 27, 2020)

Beautiful knives, well done.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Dec 27, 2020)

Gorgeous knives! Did you forge the blades? Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## El Guapo (Dec 27, 2020)

I really love that chefs knife!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## JR Parks (Dec 27, 2020)

Very nice Sarah. That first one is very cool

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## T. Ben (Dec 28, 2020)

Wow,those are gorgeous,I’m still drooling.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Echoashtoreth (Dec 28, 2020)

Nature Man said:


> Gorgeous knives! Did you forge the blades? Chuck


No, these are handle jobs - Jantz damascus on the boners and Japanese steel on the chef.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## stephen45710 (Dec 28, 2020)

Very nice handles indeed!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## SubVet10 (Jan 10, 2021)

I like the red one the best.


----------

